# Lüneburger Heide Cup



## dirk f. (31. März 2014)

Moin,
der RSC Lüneburg veranstaltet in diesem Jahr nach einer längeren Pause amm *11.Mai 2014* endlich wieder ein MTB-Rennen auf der altbewährten Strecke in Boltersen.
Neben den üblichen Rennklassen gibt es auch eine RETRO-Wertung für Sportler mit Bikes Bj.1999 und älter!
Alle weiteren Details und das Anmeldeformular findet Ihr hier:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=24265&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Regelmäßige Updates gibt es auch hier:
https://www.facebook.com/mtblhc


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2014)

Schöne Sache! Die Strecke kenne ich noch von "früher".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (3. April 2014)

Plakat und Flyer sind auch bereits erstellt und kommen nächste Woche aus der Druckerei


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2014)

Meine Meldung ist jedenfalls raus! Schade, dass ich als Lizenzler nicht in der Retro-Klasse starten kann. Hätte schon was mit dem Rad vom letzen Rennen auf dem Kurs zu starten. (Bild 1 im Pirate Outfit) Das Rad (97ziger Modell) habe ich genau so an der Wand hängen und das Trikot noch im Schrank. Nur den Helm würde ich wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen eher nicht mehr aufsetzen.


----------



## thorak (16. April 2014)

Sehr schön , freue mich die Strecke meines ersten Mtb-Rennens wieder aufleben zusehen.Ich werde starten.

Ist die Strecke durch den Rsc schon sichtbar eingefahren ??


----------



## neubicolt (24. April 2014)

Schade dass der Termin aufs gleiche WE wie das Radrennen in der City Nord in HH fällt. Bin da schon im MZF gemeldet...


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2014)

Nur noch wenige Tage! Leute kommt vorbei und fahrt mit. Tut auch gar nicht weh


----------

